# [SOLVED] Linksys E1000 router reinstall



## blueloo65 (May 15, 2011)

I had to do a total recovery on my Toshiba laptop after getting a bad virus. Now I can't get my router to recognize it. Can someone please help me? How can I reinstall it? I've worked on this computer for several days trying to get rid of the virus (windows recovery) and it was so bad that's when I decided to just do a recovery on it, and I am worn out and would love to be able to just get this last thing fixed. 
Thanks for any help:sigh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Linksys E1000 router reinstall*








and welcome to the Forum

You actually do not have to "install" a router . . Just connect it to the modem and connect thepc's to it.

are you trying to connect wirelessly or wired?


----------



## blueloo65 (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Linksys E1000 router reinstall*

When I first got it I downloaded the disc that came with it and it gave me a name and password. I don't know much about it, as you can tell. I can get online using a quest name but I wanted to get my own name back so it would be more secure. Does this make any sence to you? By the way, it's wireless.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Linksys E1000 router reinstall*

First, let's do a Power cycle:

Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect ot the internet then.

Then, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

If it still will not connect, Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Linksys E1000 router reinstall*

You can run the Setup Disc again and it will walk you through the process. If you want to manually set it up, in the ipconfig /all results you will see *Default Gateway *with an IP address (ex)192.168.1.1 This is the IP address of the router. Open a browser and type the IP Address in the address bar and press enter a login box appears and type in the user name and password


----------



## blueloo65 (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Linksys E1000 router reinstall*



Old Rich said:


> First, let's do a Power cycle:
> 
> Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect ot the internet then.
> 
> ...


 I really appreciate the help but what you just told me is way over my head. As I said, I don't know a lot about this. :4-dontkno Thank you anyway...


----------



## blueloo65 (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Linksys E1000 router reinstall*



spunk.funk said:


> You can run the Setup Disc again and it will walk you through the process. If you want to manually set it up, in the ipconfig /all results you will see *Default Gateway *with an IP address (ex)192.168.1.1 This is the IP address of the router. Open a browser and type the IP Address in the address bar and press enter a login box appears and type in the user name and password


When I tried to run the setup disc the second time it wouldn't let me, I am going to try to manually set it up and will let you know, thank you for the help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Linksys E1000 router reinstall*

Lets just take it step by step for what *Old Rich *said. Are you connecting Wired (with an Ethernet Cable? Or Wirelessly?) First, Shut down your laptop and unplug the power to the router, and the modem. Wait 10 seconds. Plug in just the modem (unless router and modem are one unit then plug that in). when all the lights are on in the front (about 20 seconds) plug in the Router, when all the lights are on the front, turn on your laptop. If you are connecting wirelessly then if you have a wireless switch on the front of the computer, then be sure it is turned on. Now, if you have a Wireless icon by the clock, double click it, and choose to connect to your wireless network. If you are connected by wire, just open a browser. Try this first and then we will go to the next step.


----------



## blueloo65 (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Linksys E1000 router reinstall*

This is so cool that y'all are willing to help me with this but I'm afraid if I try to do what you told me then I'm going to screw up something on my computer that I won't be able to fix. I guess I'll just leave well enough alone.
Thank you again.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Linksys E1000 router reinstall*

You can't screw up anything by following the steps in post # 6 . . just take it one step at a time and you will do fine.


----------



## blueloo65 (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Linksys E1000 router reinstall*



Old Rich said:


> You can't screw up anything by following the steps in post # 6 . . just take it one step at a time and you will do fine.


 I really appreciate y'all trying to help me but I'm just going to leave it alone for now. I will be asking you for some help on some other things I"m sure!


----------

